# Mitutoyo DRO Manual?



## Nick Hacking

Dear All,

I have a Bridgeport, recently acquired, and am only just starting to learn how to use it. It has a 2-axis Mitutoyo DRO which appears to work: I can get it to zero and the X and Y numbers move when I move the table. I can switch between inches and mm... and that's about it.

I think the DRO itself is a fairly standard Ka-Counter unit, but I cannot find a manual for it anywhere on Mitutoyo's web sites. It looks as though it can do a bit more than the functions that I've found, but I haven't a clue.

Can anyone point me to a users manual, or, failing that, tell me how to use the thing properly?

Many thanks,

Nick


----------



## 4GSR

Can you post a picture of your digital readout as well as the model number for a start.  I have a manual or two, if I can find them that are for some of the older digital readouts Mitutoyo sold and don't support today that may help a bit.  Ken


----------



## cathead

View media item 95111
Is this the one?


----------



## Nick Hacking

Thanks, both.
No: that's not quite it.
I would go out to the workshop and take a picture, but it's very late and very cold. I'll post back in the next couple of days.

Kind wishes,
Nick


----------



## Nick Hacking

Here is is. Sorry about the camera wobble: it looks like it's a KL-12.


----------



## 4GSR

Nick,

Mine is a little older that yours.  The scales may be the same but the readout is newer.  Mine don't have all of the pushbuttons on the front.  Just one to reset X-Y to zero.  

Sorry, Ken


----------



## Nick Hacking

Thanks for trying to help, Ken. It is appreciated.
I wonder what all the buttons are for? I suspect that it can handle trigonometry calculations, but how is beyond me.

Kind wishes,
Nick


----------



## TakeDeadAim

That is known as a KA200 Counter and the manual can be found at;
//www.mitutoyo.co.jp/eng/support/service/catalog/07/E13000.pdf


----------



## Nick Hacking

Many thanks. That's a great help.
Nick


----------



## Nick Hacking

I'm still plodding away with this, eight months on!

The pdf _is_ helpful, but it's not specific to my model and doesn't cover everything, nor does it explain how to use the different functions.

I've worked out what some of the keys do: it helps that pressing  key inappropriately produces an audible "beep". If anyone knows how to use the ones that I'm stuck on, I'd be very grateful.....

The yellow "X" key sets the X-axis counter to zero.

The yellow "Y/Z" key does the same for the Y/Z counter.

Of the blue keys:

Top row, key 1, marked I/A, selects between incremental and absolute measurement.

Top row, key 2, marked with a solid inverted triangle. Turns on a little green LED adjacent.

Top row, key 3, marked with a pictorial of an end-mill (?) and a workpiece (?). Turns on a little green LED adjacent.

Key 2 turns off key 3's light and vice-versa, so whatever they do, they're mutually exclusive.

Top row, key 4, marked "HOLD" I don't know what it holds.


Second row, key 1, marked "X", allows data input into the X-counter.


Third row, key 1, marked "Y/Z", allows data input into the X-counter.


Fourth row, key 1, marked "ON/OFF", turns the unit on and off

Fourth row, key 2, marked "UNIT", selects between mm and inch display

Fourth row, key 3, marked to suggest that it's for making sequential cuts, turns on an adjacent LED, but I cannot work out how to use it.

Fourth row, key 4, marked to suggest that it's for cutting at several points around a circle, I have worked this one out. It also has an adjacent latching LED and it and key 3 are mutually exclusive.

Fourth row, key 5, marked "1/2", when either the X or Y/Z counters are accessed, this key halves the counter's value.

Fourth row, key 6, marked "CE", appears to cancel the last key entry.

Fourth row, key 7, marked "LOAD", seems to function as an "enter" key. Also used to toggle between co-ordinates when working around an arc or circle.

If anyone has a clue, please let me know.

Many thanks,

Nick


----------



## Nick Hacking

Update: I've found a manual in pdf format!

Downside: it's not for exactly the same model that I've got. Oh, and it's in French, je parle tres mauvais, je pense and Google Translate isn't a great deal of help.."Permet d'afficher la valeur cible automatiquement et active la fonction d'usinage par approche de zéro" comes out as: " Displays the target value automatically and activates the machining function by approach of zero" which takes a bit of thinking about. 

Still, it is a step in the right direction.

Nick


----------

